# driving cart for haflinger



## yankee_minis (Dec 12, 2004)

What size cart does a haflinger require? (She's 13.3 hands.) What kind of cart (pony, cob or ?) should I be looking for? And harness?


----------



## yankee_minis (Dec 13, 2004)

Someone was kind enough to tell me that a Cob size cart would be good. (Thanks Tracey!)


----------

